# Malaysia Calendar 2012



## o09 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just read the news from The Star newspaper reported that Malaysia is the top 10 country with most holidays in the worlds. Gosh. Is that something to be proud of? Really Malaysia Boleh.

For those who are new to Malaysia, getting familiar with the holidays in Malaysia is important as many holidays are based on lunar calendar which the date varies each year. Plan ahead to save more in hotel and flight tickets. Here's the Calendar 2012 Malaysia for your reference. Happy holiday!


----------

